# American adjusting to UK weather



## OptimisticGirl (Jul 18, 2010)

My fiance is English and i'll be moving there Feb 2012 after we are married (We are getting married here in the US). Jan of 2011 I'm going to go over for a week but after that the next time I'll land back in the UK is after we are married. 

I'm from the southern part of the US where summer weather doesn't drop below 90 degrees most day and the humidtiy alone could kill you. My fiance is rather worried about me adjusting to the weather, seeing as I have always lived in hot weather and he has been adament that even on a England's warm day it isn't as bad as it is over here. 

Is there anyone from the south part of the US living in the UK that could aide me in this? Is it hard to adjust to or just one of those things you can role with? Honestly I'm rather looking forward to the cool weather. Even I'm tired of the bloody heat down here!!! 

What other culture shocks can I expect once I move?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

OptimisticGirl said:


> My fiance is English and i'll be moving there Feb 2012 after we are married (We are getting married here in the US). Jan of 2011 I'm going to go over for a week but after that the next time I'll land back in the UK is after we are married.
> 
> I'm from the southern part of the US where summer weather doesn't drop below 90 degrees most day and the humidtiy alone could kill you. My fiance is rather worried about me adjusting to the weather, seeing as I have always lived in hot weather and he has been adament that even on a England's warm day it isn't as bad as it is over here.
> 
> ...


Frankly, adjusting to unpredictable summer weather is the least of your problems! Normally we do get some fine, warm weather during the summer and, as you say, it may come as a refreshing change from the stifling heat and humidity of the Deep South (though air conditioning is far from universal in England - only in large stores and modern office blocks, rarely in private homes, but frankly not needed). 
At least you will have your future husband with you as you make your adjustment to your new life. England is quite cosmopolitan and in large cities at least there are people from all parts of the world seemingly living harmoniously. You may get some good-natured leg-pulling about being an American - just smile and go along with it. Try not to compare every aspect of English life with back home, but go along with the flow and try new ways, make new discoveries and new friends. 
I'm sure Peppera-Ann will be along soon, who is from Texas and has recently made her move to England to share her findings.


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Hi, there. I am originally from West Virginia, but had been living in North Carolina for quite a few years when I first moved over here. It was rather hard for me to acclimate to the weather here at first, coming from the heat of coastal Carolina! I can remember my first summer here - me wearing sweatpants and a sweatshirt, especially at night because I was cold...LOL I have been here 6 years now and have acclimated just fine. As I haven't been in extremely hot weather in quite some time, the warm summer days here are just that...warm to me. Do I miss the hot, humid weather back in NC/WV? Yes, I do, but I don't really mind the weather here now. I am sure you will adjust just fine, as well. x *


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

jesus christ don't be such a baby!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Weebie said:


> jesus christ don't be such a baby!!


what a pointless comment

jo


----------



## DavidO (May 3, 2010)

*It can be hard but you'll eventually get used to it...*

I grew up in central California. We don't have the humidity of the South but it's even hotter! I also lived for years in Spain where it was also very hot.

In some ways the UK is a relief but extended bad weather in the summer (sun and heat are guaranteed in California in summer) does get to me. A warm English day is just about right and beats the heat any day. But the average, even in summer, has a cool edge to it. You'll never get warmed to the core here.


----------



## OptimisticGirl (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies. Adjusting to the weather isn't MY biggest concern but it is my fiance's because he knows I have never lived in anything but blistering summers. I actually don't mind it being warm wtih a bit of breeze, sounds like our spring and fall days and I love those. I absolutely hate our summer days. Thanks again guys.


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

OptimisticGirl said:


> Thank you all for your replies. Adjusting to the weather isn't MY biggest concern but it is my fiance's because he knows I have never lived in anything but blistering summers. I actually don't mind it being warm wtih a bit of breeze, sounds like our spring and fall days and I love those. I absolutely hate our summer days. Thanks again guys.


Hey sugar,
I am from Texas. I have been in the North East of UK for about 2 months.Was here in Feb early this year too.
So far, the skies look like OMG a storm is coming..but then it mists. 
We did have a small thunderstorm two days ago.
The weather so far has been wayyy more wishy washy than even Texas. One min its warm and lovely, the next its windy n cold.
In Feb it was quite cold. But honestly, its pretty much the same in Texas, cold wise.Maybe a bit more snow, but this past winter apparently was really bad here in the North East.

You are gonna have loads of culture shock. But after the hard work you will be putting in to get here, it will be worth it. There will be differences, that a few months after you have been here, will make you wonder if you made the right choice...but, you get another double take of your spouse or whatever reason you are here for. And its ALL WORTH IT. Just take it one day at a time. :juggle:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

OptimisticGirl said:


> My fiance is English and i'll be moving there Feb 2012 after we are married (We are getting married here in the US). Jan of 2011 I'm going to go over for a week but after that the next time I'll land back in the UK is after we are married.
> 
> I'm from the southern part of the US where summer weather doesn't drop below 90 degrees most day and the humidtiy alone could kill you. My fiance is rather worried about me adjusting to the weather, seeing as I have always lived in hot weather and he has been adament that even on a England's warm day it isn't as bad as it is over here.
> 
> ...


I'd venture to suggest that it's not the summers you'll mind but the endless grey winters. A fine British Spring, Summer or Autumn day is lovely, but the weather is unpredictable, hence our obsession with it. Be prepared for rain at any time and you 'll be fine.

On the other hand the dull grey Winter days are what I hated. Permanently damp, chilly and no sun. 

And don't forget that Britain and America are two nations separated by a common language 
-


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm in the south of England at the moment visiting family and its sooooooo cold!! Yesterday I went out and everyone was wearing short and tee shirts saying how hot it was???????????????? It was 21c!?!?!????? I was wearing jeans, a jumper and a jacket and I wasnt even warm!!! By 4.30pm it clouded over and started raining for no reason!!?? 

Thats a typical British summers day! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Essential clothing for a day out during British summertime:

Shorts
Jumper
Sunglasses
Umbrella


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

You might want to get light bulbs that simulate sunlight, which will help you adjust to the darkness, especially during the winter. That will be harder on you than the lack of heat... It's pretty humid there (I am from West Texas, which is semi-arid), so your hair should already be acclimated! 

Best of luck when you move! I am jealous as I have wanted to like in the UK since I was a small child.


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

I am still trying to cope with the weather and my heating bill are always high. I now have a wood burning sgtove to help me.
I can never judge the weather, even after 7 years
The worst thing for me is here it is hellish damp and windy. I find clothes NEVER dry on the line, even when its sunny. I always have to finish them off in the dryer. Leads to slugs as well...euurgh


----------



## PeterTheta (Feb 27, 2011)

OptimisticGirl said:


> My fiance is rather worried about me adjusting to the weather... What other culture shocks can I expect once I move?


I lived in California and Texas before coming here at the beginning of 2010. You learn to appreciate it when the weather is fine because the clouds really love Britain and want to hug it all the time 

If you're an outdoors type you'll learn a lot more about clothing so you can hike and so on without being bothered by the weather. In California and Texas plants can really have a rough time but with all this water you get lovely woods and cool green hills to admire.

If you're an indoors type you learn to appreciate the creature comforts like a hot beverage and a sit down after being out in the wet and cold. As an American the friendliest thing you can do is just sit and enjoy listening to everyone in homes and pubs. Eventually you get a feel for the different way that conversation works and you'll have a great life here.


----------

